# Climate control fan won't turn off



## brohr (May 1, 2006)

When I started my car yesterday, the fan was still on from the day before. I immediately tried to turn it off, but the fan kept blowing. The lights on the climate control unit shut off, but not the fan. Has this ever happened to anyone? Could this be the blower motor resistor? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

Does you car have the digital climate control?


----------



## brohr (May 1, 2006)

Yes, it's a 93' GLE


----------

